# طلب توسيع قسم التحكم الآلي باستخدام الحاسب



## م.حذيفة الجواش (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أرجو من المشرفين على هذا القسم توسيع القسم ليشمل التحكم الآلي بكافة أنواعه وليس الاقتصار على الـ CNC كإضافة الـ PLC والـ microcontroller وأنظمة التحكم الألي الخطية واللاخطية وأنظمة التحكم في الزمن الحقيقي و ............... إلخ وكل ما يتعلق بعلم التحكم الآلي​


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخ أبو عبدو جواش على هذا الطلب و أظن أنه مطلب جماعي أيضاً و محتاج إلى تفاعل جميع الأعضاء أيضاً ليكونوا على جانب من هذا العِلم الواسع و الغزير ..

و بارك اللــه على جميع المجهودات الطيبة في هذا المجال


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على مرورك أخ محمد
وأرجو من الأعضاء التفاعل أكثر في هذا المجال لأنه حقا زمن التحكم الآلي
وهو علم لا بد منه هذه الأيام


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس حذيفة الجواش
اقترح رائع جزاك الله خيراً 
وسوف اعرضه على الإدارة
دمتم فى رعاية الله وأمنه


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أؤيدك بشدة في اقتراحك أخي حذيفة و أرجو أن تستجيب الإدارة له


----------

